# Chinese names for strikes and fists?



## kdizzle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello All,  

Double Noob here (New to Kung Fu and MartialTalk).  I am 40 and wishing I started my journey when I was 5 like my son.  I wanted him to go to Kung Fu and now I am loving it with him.  

My question:  Does anyone know of a good reference for looking up chinese names of strikes and fists?  I am taking Choy Li Fut.  What I lack in body ability at my age I find I can learn more because I am interested in learning the entire martial art not just the martial part.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Xinglu (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, we could fill the whole site with CLF terms!

I recommend a Book by Doc Fai Wong: "Choy Li Fut Kung Fu: The Dynamic Fighting Art Descended From the Monks of the Shaolin Temple"  It is a great introductory book with lot's of terminology. 

Also keep in mind that your instructor will give you the terminology as you learn the movements


----------



## Tensei85 (Aug 14, 2009)

Check this online website they have a good selection of terminology for those that want to know the Chinese/English translation however my only complaint is that they don't utilize the characters, so sometimes its hard to understand it by the English translation which in turn is several times easier if they utilized the Chinese characters. But decent overall.


http://www.lexicool.com/online-dictionary.asp?FSP=C343&FKW=martial-arts


----------



## Xinglu (Aug 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, there are many CLF terms missing in there.  Great resource though!


----------



## ggg214 (Aug 16, 2009)

&#34081;&#26446;&#20315;&#65311;


----------



## oxy (Aug 16, 2009)

ggg214 said:


> &#34081;&#26446;&#20315;&#65311;



Don't know what other martial art is pronounced Choy Li Fut...


----------



## clfsean (Aug 16, 2009)

kdizzle said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Double Noob here (New to Kung Fu and MartialTalk).  I am 40 and wishing I started my journey when I was 5 like my son.  I wanted him to go to Kung Fu and now I am loving it with him.
> 
> ...



Your sifu should give you everything you need. What are you looking for in particular?


----------



## Tensei85 (Aug 17, 2009)

&#34081;&#26446;&#20315;, Cai Li Fo:

Which branch do you study?

&#20140;&#26757;?
&#21271;&#21213;?
&#27743;&#38272;?
or &#20315;&#23665;&#27946;&#21213;?

Or are there more than the 4 main branches? I would guess maybe there are some subsets? Sorry, not incredibly knowledgeable on this topic about Choy Li Fut.


----------



## clfsean (Aug 17, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> &#34081;&#26446;&#20315;, Cai Li Fo:
> 
> Which branch do you study?
> 
> ...



Eh branch don't matter... CLF is CLF when it comes to basics. Chan/Hung Sing(s)/Buk Sing is all CLF.

What are you looking for?


----------



## Xinglu (Aug 17, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> &#34081;&#26446;&#20315;, Cai Li Fo:
> 
> Which branch do you study?
> 
> ...



While Cai Li Fo is correct, most CLF practitioners use the cantonese spelling to honor it's origins in the south.   And like the poster above noted, when it comes to terminology and basics, CLF is CLF.


----------



## Tensei85 (Aug 17, 2009)

Xinglu said:


> While Cai Li Fo is correct, most CLF practitioners use the cantonese spelling to honor it's origins in the south.   And like the poster above noted, when it comes to terminology and basics, CLF is CLF.



That's true but for Mandarin speakers we generally use Cai(Tsai) Li Fo personally I would use the word's Choy Li Fut as well. But my Cantonese is decent but not as well as Mandarin since I grew up with Mandarin. 

I understand what your saying however thanks for sharing...


----------



## Tensei85 (Aug 17, 2009)

clfsean said:


> Eh branch don't matter... CLF is CLF when it comes to basics. Chan/Hung Sing(s)/Buk Sing is all CLF.
> 
> What are you looking for?



Just more info on the particular family line that the op is from as to get a better understanding, personally I'm not that familiar with CLF. So however a dumb question I stated it helps me understand more about CLF.


----------



## clfsean (Aug 17, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Just more info on the particular family line that the op is from as to get a better understanding, personally I'm not that familiar with CLF. So however a dumb question I stated it helps me understand more about CLF.



Gotcha... true... the OP could give a little more info on what's being looked for & it'd help.


----------



## Xinglu (Aug 17, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> That's true but for Mandarin speakers we generally use Cai(Tsai) Li Fo personally I would use the word's Choy Li Fut as well. But my Cantonese is decent but not as well as Mandarin since I grew up with Mandarin.
> 
> I understand what your saying however thanks for sharing...



I appreciate that.  Personally, I prefer using mandarin.  I respect the use of the Cantonese, I would just like to have one pronunciation for a character instead of two or more. I've worked hard to get my Mandarin to where it is (and it is nowhere near where I want it) and I personally have a hard time understanding cantonese. 

I rejoiced when Pinyin &#25340;&#38899; was formally adopted in Taiwan this past January.


----------



## Xinglu (Aug 17, 2009)

Since we're on the topic, my CLF linage is through &#20315;&#23665; under &#40644;&#24503;&#36637;.  How about everyone else?


----------



## clfsean (Aug 25, 2009)

Xinglu said:


> Since we're on the topic, my CLF linage is through &#20315;&#23665; under &#40644;&#24503;&#36637;.  How about everyone else?




Futsan - Dino Salvatera/DFW
Jiangmen - DFW


----------



## clfsean (Aug 27, 2009)

Xinglu said:


> Since we're on the topic, my CLF linage is through &#20315;&#23665; under &#40644;&#24503;&#36637;.  How about everyone else?



How long have you studied CLF?


----------

